# Bp output capacitors



## Zrafferty (Jul 11, 2017)

I have an Orion 2500d. Both output filter capacitors blew out on me. Value are 33i3f 200v nonpolar/bipolar . Looked around cant find one close.


----------



## Zrafferty (Jul 11, 2017)

33uf 200v *


----------



## TallTexan (Dec 14, 2007)

Read https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/69715/can-two-electrolytic-capacitors-be-made-into-a-bipolar

Basically take two 66uf 200v polarized in series back to back. 66uf because its twice 33 since running in series for caps halves the capacitance.

Before you charge off to replace these, you have to ask yourself what cause them to blow in the first place? Unless it was a transitory issue, the new caps will blow just like the old ones under the same conditions.


----------



## Zrafferty (Jul 11, 2017)

I saw that online saw people adding a resistor as a buffer. Every transistor and get were replaced before I bought it. My one sub got clipped didn't notice it (bandpass box) so thinking it was from distortion. Had a pioneer hu which usually you can max out without issue.
Could also be from age of the cap that it blew.
When I got amp 1 of the 2 were blown other blew a month after


----------

